# RedEyeTroyFrogs frog thread



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Well Ive decided to just make an over all frog thread for myself, containing Frog room, vivs, frogs, plants, tadpoles etc etc. . . Ill also be posting pictures of occasional frog art too!. . . Ive got the Giant Orange painting made into reproduction canvas prints, and Ive also finished the Varadero painting into reproduction canvas prints as well, I can also make canvas prints of photographs on my frogs as well as other if they are interested in me making some.

I just snapped a bunch of random pics today to get the thread moving. . . 

my little ROOM


-frog rack one, tadpole trays are whats on top of the rack, top left viv has some green sip juvis and azureus juvis, top right has the BYH breeders,

bottom left Saul Yellowback breeders, bottom right Azureus breeders.



-top left viv contains Giant Regina group, top right has Green sips, bottom left Giant orange, bottome right Fine spot leucomelas



top left is going to be the new viv for my green sips, top right is going to be for another green sip pair. bottom left is Varadero, and bottom right is bastimentos.



some green sips that are on the bluer side

green sips

giant regina



fine spot leuc female


varadero viv

basti viv


new protean build







saul sub adults


picture i took with my i phone then printed on canvas and stretched by yours truly with gallery wrap 20''x9''


Varadero Reproduction Print stretched on canvas 40''x20''


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs

awesome set ups bro


----------



## Trickishleaf

Troy,
Love the tanks! I always see your stuff in the Ohio Froggers group and get jealous. Haha. Those are some great looking tanks!
You artwork is awesome too. The colors are quite eye catching!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Brian317

Looks awesome! Hope you let me know when you have some reproduction prints ready for my frog room


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Brian317 said:


> Looks awesome! Hope you let me know when you have some reproduction prints ready for my frog room


Brian that photo is a reproduction print they are ready!!


----------



## Gocubs

How did your make those prints? Do you sell them?


----------



## pdfCrazy

OK, so where and how much do we get the prints at? They are so nice, I'm afraid to ask how much. I have trouble with paint by number


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Gocubs said:


> How did your make those prints? Do you sell them?


I make them myself, I found a local printer who has a large scale printer so I edit and build them he just prints it. They are 200 bucks for the 40"x20"


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

pdfCrazy said:


> OK, so where and how much do we get the prints at? They are so nice, I'm afraid to ask how much. I have trouble with paint by number


Just pm me if your interested there are only a limited number of these


----------



## ian

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Hey thanks man! There will be many more updates and photos for this thread... Hope you guys enjoy!!


----------



## rigel10

I missed this thread because I thought it was dedicated to RETF. Then I read "Troy"... Beautiful! I'm jealous of your vivs, plants and frogs. Very nice your leuc fine spot. How often do you mist?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

rigel10 said:


> I missed this thread because I thought it was dedicated to RETF. Then I read "Troy"... Beautiful! I'm jealous of your vivs, plants and frogs. Very nice your leuc fine spot. How often do you mist?


Thanks mist king runs 3 times a day for about 20 seconds each time


----------



## fishieness

What do you have for lighting? Some of those broms are beautiful!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

I use a fixture from lowes... It's a quad bukb 48" fixture and I just use the 6500K color temp bulbs they sell. Unit and 4 bulbs cost 70 bucks


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

fishieness said:


> Some of those broms are beautiful!


All broms are from Jason at tropicalplantz


----------



## Elphaba

These tanks look enviable, Troy. Great work. =) I also love the blue examples of the Green Sips! Do you get those often?

Best,
Ash


----------



## CJ PELCH

Sheesh, and to think I thought I had a zoo in my house! BREATHTAKING! VERY GOOD WORK! You are now my role model. =) haha You have frog racks which I do not have. I have more of an assembly line. (one layer of tanks all around the room rather than stocked on racks. VERY NEAT and ORGANIZED! VERY PRESENTABLE! ***** 5 stars for you!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Elphaba said:


> These tanks look enviable, Troy. Great work. =) I also love the blue examples of the Green Sips! Do you get those often?
> 
> Best,
> Ash


Well I recently split up my existing pair and I made 2 more pairs out of them, so I currently have 1 pair that is super green and a trio that is on the bluer side, my old pair was a green male and bluer female their offspring was primarily green a couple were kinda blue but none of the really dark blue like koetari river


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

CJ PELCH said:


> Sheesh, and to think I thought I had a zoo in my house! BREATHTAKING! VERY GOOD WORK! You are now my role model. =) haha You have frog racks which I do not have. I have more of an assembly line. (one layer of tanks all around the room rather than stocked on racks. VERY NEAT and ORGANIZED! VERY PRESENTABLE! ***** 5 stars for you!


Haha thanks man, I wish I had way more room for more racks!! And more frogs, I have to be really picky about which I frogs I add to the collection


----------



## Julio

Very nice, what are the 2 broms on the top right in your basti viv?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Julio said:


> Very nice, what are the 2 broms on the top right in your basti viv?


Thanks Julio! The two your referring to i believe are Neo. Big O


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

some photos I snapped around the frog room today 

bastis


saul

green sip





BYH


Giant Orange



Giant Orange Courting male Calling. . . 

offspring. . . BYH subs


green sip sub

sip frogets


fine spot juvis



giant regina froglet



some Neos





New green sip protean theyre not moved in yet...






ENJOY!!


----------



## DutchScum

are your backgrounds simply GS carved and then painted brown?

looks great wow nice tanks and frogs


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

DutchScum said:


> are your backgrounds simply GS carved and then painted brown?
> 
> looks great wow nice tanks and frogs


The two most recent ones I did we're the proteans, and they were just great stuff carved and then painted with drylock and brown and charcoal cement color.... All the other vivs are great stuff then covered in silicone and coco fiber... I think I like the drylock much more... It's quicker and easier too hah!! Thanks


----------



## DutchScum

looks great im probably going to steal the idea in my next vivs


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

DutchScum said:


> looks great im probably going to steal the idea in my next vivs


Cool! wasn't really an idea, my buddy josh, aka joshdragonz does drylock then titebondIII and coir, so I did the drylock, then really liked the look so just kept it...


----------



## clifford

That varadero reproduction print looks amazing in your photo. Very nice frogs and tanks as well, but the print is a really nice touch...just seemed like a very classy addition.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

clifford said:


> That varadero reproduction print looks amazing in your photo. Very nice frogs and tanks as well, but the print is a really nice touch...just seemed like a very classy addition.


Thanks, wanna buy one?? Lol


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Pics look good!


----------



## jrodkinsey

Awesome setups!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thanks guys I kinda wish I would have planned for all the tanks to be protean.... I like them much more than the zoomed and Exo


----------



## rigel10

Here we don't have Drylock. What is it? I've seen the site, but I did not understand what product you use.


----------



## jrodkinsey

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Thanks guys I kinda wish I would have planned for all the tanks to be protean.... I like them much more than the zoomed and Exo


I've been thinking about getting the 24x24x24 they make and after seeing your setups I think I'm sold.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

My first thumbnail eggs, Ranitomeya Imitator Varadero


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Well, some how I missed this little guy, which was obviously laid before the 2 eggs I just posted...

-varadero developing


----------



## RichardA

Wow....great set ups, great frogs, great shots! congrats on the thumbs!


----------



## Azurel

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Well, some how I missed this little guy, which was obviously laid before the 2 eggs I just posted...
> 
> -varadero developing


Wow...never seen a tad from my varadero pair so white...that might be an interesting froglet.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Azurel said:


> Wow...never seen a tad from my varadero pair so white...that might be an interesting froglet.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


There are 3 more eggs in the Viv currently...all of them are stark white


----------



## Azurel

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> There are 3 more eggs in the Viv currently...all of them are stark white


Nice make sure to update if the tads turn out to be abnormal

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Azurel said:


> Nice mack sure to update if the tads turn out to be abnormal
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Will do for sure, sounds like they are at it again tonight!


----------



## Julio

White eggs are normal for imitators


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Julio said:


> White eggs are normal for imitators


That's what I thought


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

I've recently ordered from Jason at Protean vivarium,a 180 gallon 48"x24"x36"...it's going to be my fall project, won't be starting it Til September but I'm pretty stoked!!

I'm not sure what its going to house yet, but I'm considering Red Head histos if it all works out.... I've got quite a bit of time to figure that out though.

Suggestions on lighting a vivarium that tall??


----------



## Julio

HO T5s will be your best bet for lighting with individual reflectors


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Julio said:


> HO T5s will be your best bet for lighting with individual reflectors


I have those over my reef tank, they are plenty bright!

You have some awesome bastimentos pumilio. Usually the yellow ones I see are lighter "gold dust" or whitish yellow, but I love how bright yellow that one is! Get them breeding!
Bryan


----------



## Trey

I'm going to have to respectfully disagree with you Julio. While T5 is my preferred form of lighting for both Vivs and reefs. I think LEDs with tighter optics would be a better choice for this application.


----------



## Trey

If you do decide to go T5 though, check out The ati powermodule, it's the only fixture I would use.


----------



## Julio

Trey said:


> I'm going to have to respectfully disagree with you Julio. While T5 is my preferred form of lighting for both Vivs and reefs. I think LEDs with tighter optics would be a better choice for this application.


Unfortunately LEDs do not provide UVB for the frogs, although they are great for the plants if he plans on keeping frogs it is best to go with the T5s, I am working on a combination of both LEDs and HO T5s


----------



## Trey

Julio said:


> Unfortunately LEDs do not provide UVB for the frogs, although they are great for the plants if he plans on keeping frogs it is best to go with the T5s, I am working on a combination of both LEDs and HO T5s


I didn't realize that the frogs benefit substantially from UVB. It's not something I have been providing, or something I have read about a lot of others providing. Any links you can provide for further reading? Thanks!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

Julio said:


> Unfortunately LEDs do not provide UVB for the frogs, although they are great for the plants if he plans on keeping frogs it is best to go with the T5s, I am working on a combination of both LEDs and HO T5s


But doesn't glass in the lid block UVA/ UVB from entering the tank? I thought unless you used a screen top or a special glass called Solacryl (I think that's the name), that the UVA/ UVB rays wouldn't go through. 
UVB may be beneficial to the frogs, but I don't think it's essential. I don't regularly expose mine to it and I know most people don't have special lights and lids to do it either.
I think LED's could also work, I haven't personally used them but I have seen them make great advancements in the reef hobby, and they are cheaper to maintain (last longer, use less energy) than T5's if you can pay more upfront.
Bryan


----------



## Trey

Baltimore Bryan said:


> But doesn't glass in the lid block UVA/ UVB from entering the tank? I thought unless you used a screen top or a special glass called Solacryl (I think that's the name), that the UVA/ UVB rays wouldn't go through.
> UVB may be beneficial to the frogs, but I don't think it's essential. I don't regularly expose mine to it and I know most people don't have special lights and lids to do it either.
> I think LED's could also work, I haven't personally used them but I have seen them make great advancements in the reef hobby, and they are cheaper to maintain (last longer, use less energy) than T5's if you can pay more upfront.
> Bryan



And again LEDs with tighter optics would get more light to the bottom of the tank.

Edit: which I'm pretty sure was Troy's question. The question that prompted this discussion.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Yeah I was between and still am between t5 HO and LED.


----------



## Julio

There have been several discussion here on DB about UVB and the benefits for the frogs

The glass only filters out about %30 of the UVB so u still get a substantial amount going in


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Actually standard window glass from what I have researched blocks almost all UVC, most UVB and allows more UVA to pass through than anything. So expecting it to let enough UV through to benefit an animals absorption is inaccurate. There are special low iron types of glass and special plastics that are designed to let more UV through.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Green Sipaliwini - YouTube


A nice video of my other green sips, also look at one of the males wrists they look like jello.... Curious to know of anyone else has seen this?? I received the frog like this, eats well and breeds too so doesn't seem to be a major issue.

To narrow it down, it's the frog in the middle...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

So what do you guys think I should put in this 180 gallon protean??

48"x24"x36"??


----------



## Azurel

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> So what do you guys think I should put in this 180 gallon protean??
> 
> 48"x24"x36"??


A colony of southern variabilis....that would be amazing....not sure total numbers but I would bet 15-20 would be possible.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

I've been considering them, or arena Blanca


----------



## kitcolebay

A group of Fine Spots AND Arena Blanca?


----------



## rigel10

Variabilis or sirensis "Highland".


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

I keep finding These on my seedpods in one of my newer tanks anyone know what they are?? They don't seem to go anywhere else but the bottom of the seedpods when I lift the seedpod that's when I find them...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Some sort of larvae im sure, just hoping someone knows what larvae they are


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Anyone??

On a side note I think I've decided on 10 arena Blanca so far


----------



## Trickishleaf

Red Head Histo's


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Trickishleaf said:


> Red Head Histo's


I want those too!!! But a bit pricy if I have an outrageous week at work I may get them


----------



## Trickishleaf

Do eet! Then when I'm in Ohio, I can nab some in a year or so. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickishleaf

You will get to see all sorts of crazy behavior out of them in a huge tank like that. And from what I hear, the large Oophaga have reallllly unique and awesome personalities. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trickishleaf

http://www.thefeaturedcreature.drea...s6/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/sb-koi37272.jpg
Or these guys...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Trickishleaf said:


> http://www.thefeaturedcreature.drea...s6/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/sb-koi37272.jpg
> Or these guys...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


I don't think anyone in the states has these!?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

If I could trade one of my original painting for 4 red heads I would... I sell my pairings for anywhere between 1200-2500 but the person who has redheads dodnt want to trade anything for the redheads,and I'm not sure
I blame him


----------



## Trickishleaf

No one has them in the States that I know of, but my frog connections are not very developed yet.

If I had Red Heads, I'd be super picky about who I sold them to.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Finally broke down the empty old 150 gallon, so I could salvage the wood and use it in the new 180 gallon protean...










Here's the wood after I pressure washed it and cleaned off any great stuff and silicone. I'll be getting more drift wood too more of the medium size. But these larger pieces are going to be a great start


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

The protean twins...









And look what these guys did for
Me today


----------



## frogfreak

Nice Troy. The vivs look great!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> I've been considering them, or arena Blanca


Thanks Glenn... I can't wait to do the 180 gal protean!


----------



## frogfreak

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Thanks Glenn... I can't wait to do the 180 gal protean!


 Neither can I!!


----------



## rigel10

Troy only a little while ago I found on Youtube your clip of your terribilis viv. I think it's one of the most beautiful viv for phillobates I've ever seen! I do not know if you still have this viv. It's gorgeous!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

I still have the tank, and all the hard scape, but all plants and mosses are not in the tank... I lost the terribs when I moved, and the tank doesn't really work in the frog room so it's in the garage collecting dust...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

It would be very easy to get it up and running though... Just abg, moss leaf litter and plants....might need a good cleaning too


----------



## rigel10

What a pity! But the video is inspirational of how it should be done a viv to breed terrestrial frog, IMO. Greetings


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Hey thanks bud! I appreciate it


----------



## dgibbons1

Those Varado prints are awesome i love them!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Hey thanks!! Let me know of your interested in them, I sell them!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

A nice iPhone photo


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Also I've made a final decision on the 180 gallon I'm going to do 7 to 10 Bastimentos.... The current basti Viv will be home to 5 arena blanca


----------



## Trickishleaf

I'm thinking about getting some Bastimentos soon. You must really like them to setup a huge display like that.
Are they pretty much always visible and moving around?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Yes that's precisely why I chose to, unbelievably bold for such a little frog, I haven't seen frogs this bold since my terribilis. And they are like polar opposites in size . I just received 4 more Bastis today and they look great ill post pics tomorrow after they are adjusted to their temp Viv.

I figured they are kind of the perfect frog for a big display Viv, assorted colors and patterns, will utilize all of the space provided, brightly colored, noisy call... I'm
Excited


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

New arrivals this week... Pumilio Punta Laurent, And some F1 drago colons!!! Woo hoo can't wait!


----------



## Trickishleaf

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> New arrivals this week... Pumilio Punta Laurent, And some F1 drago colons!!! Woo hoo can't wait!


Those Punta Laurent look amazing!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Yeah Im getting them on Tuesday, got the 4 Drago Colons today....they are awesome!! They are still young but I saw the largest one call already haha!!

here some photos of the new frogs, I also got a wc female basti. . 

a few from the WC basti viv




heres the new female


----------



## Azurel

Congrats Troy....awesome looking frogs


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thanks James! I can't wait for these guys to grow up!!


----------



## JoshsDragonz

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Thanks James! I can't wait for these guys to grow up!!


Me either  lol.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Some shots I took with the iPhone...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

They got started!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Oophaga lehmanni digital painting I started Sunday...pretty much completed


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

few photos


----------



## kitcolebay

Great pics! This one is my fav...


RedEyeTroyFrog said:


>


-Chris


----------



## rigel10

I wonder why this thread, with such beautiful pics and content, does not have 5 stars. Allow me to add them myself.
Great tanks, great frogs, great pics (and great paintings)!
Troy, keep us updated! Thanks


----------



## frog dude

rigel10 said:


> I wonder why this thread, with such beautiful pics and content, does not have 5 stars. Allow me to add them myself.
> Great tanks, great frogs, great pics (and great paintings)!
> Troy, keep us updated! Thanks


As did I! Rate this thread! It is deserving of 5 stars! Keep up the good work Troy!


----------



## fieldnstream

Lookin good bubba!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog




----------



## kitcolebay

Beautiful Troy! Put me on the waiting list! 

-Chris


----------



## rigel10

Nice frogs! If you do not have posted above, I'd like to see a FTS of their viv. Thanks


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

rigel10 said:


> Nice frogs! If you do not have posted above, I'd like to see a FTS of their viv. Thanks



They are currently in the old Brazilian yellow head tank... I sold them off and have these guys in their for now, I redesigned everything but it's every simple at the moment, trying to focus on getting them breeding, which btw I saw heavy courting going on today between them...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

We've got eggs folks!!


----------



## frogfreak

Congrats, Troy!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thanks Glenn!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Here's a quick update... I've received my (2) 22x17x24 Protean vivs as well as my 48x24x36 protean... So I'll be posting progress pics of those, and over the weekend my buddy Josh Moore aka joshdragonz was here and snapped some amazing photos of the frogs as well... Enjoy the the photos!!








Josh's photos


----------



## JoshsDragonz

Those are some pretty nice pics ya got there 

It looks like they lost some image quality for some reason or another...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Photobucket maybe??


----------



## tongo

your bastis are amazing! especially the yellow one.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thanks Tongo!! The yellow one and orange one have been breeding for a while now... Found 3 froglets running around the tank this week


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog




----------



## tongo

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Thanks Tongo!! The yellow one and orange one have been breeding for a while now... Found 3 froglets running around the tank this week


That would make sense since your tanks are well put together. Any yellow babies?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

tongo said:


> That would make sense since your tanks are well put together. Any yellow babies?



No not yet... I've only had the frogs since may and they were Juvies... So these are the first froglets to emerge


----------



## FroggyKnight

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> No not yet... I've only had the frogs since may and they were Juvies... So these are the first froglets to emerge


Congrats! 

I'll echo the others and say how I love your bastimentos I always thought they were stunning frogs and they are one of the top frogs on my wish list. I also love the other frogs you posted too

John


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thank you John!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Update on the 180


----------



## frogfreak

That background is gorgeous, Troy!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thanks Glenn, gonna be bit of a delay finishing the tank because there's a few large cracks in the bottom piece of glass where the bulkhead is


----------



## Corndrunk

Those backgrounds are awesome! Did you make them?


Aaron


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thanks!! And yes I made them using malasian drift wood. Great stuff... Lots of carving and Drylok mixed with cement color and hygrolon on top applied with gorilla glue on the 180


----------



## pet-teez

buh-nah-nuhs.
I love it already! And what a cool size to work with!
*keeps my eyes glued for updates*


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

well...i finally have a laptop again so i figured id just post some pictures....enjoy


----------



## rigel10

Your pics are really stunning!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

hey thanks!! all of these photos are just form my iPhone, i finally dumped 1200 pictures off of it lol


----------



## Elphaba

I respectfully request more pics of the Koetari, Troy!

Those Bastis are also incredible. Love the pictures!

Best,
Ash


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Oh, you wanna see some dark blue frogs do ya??!! ask and you shall receive... Koetari and a few Colubre comin in hot!!


----------



## stu&shaz

Blue moon,I saw you standing,alone,with out a love of my..........sorry wrong 'erm forum don't think I'll ever get the blues again now Troy,
fab work and pics

good luck

Stu


----------



## rigel10

I am breathless! Gorgeous collection! Compliments


----------



## GBR

Amazing set ups and frogs! Love all of the colors on them!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

The 48x24x36 has been fixed.... heres an updated pic....waiting on ABG and the doors then i can finish planting...


----------



## Mohlerbear

Can not wait to see it fully planted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamsRawesome

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Thanks guys I kinda wish I would have planned for all the tanks to be protean.... I like them much more than the zoomed and Exo


Whats the different between regular zoomed/exo and for the tank to be protean?


----------



## rigel10

Protean tanks are quite similar to the European standard tank. It is tank with sliding doors and, according to my experience, optimum passive ventilation for frogs and plants. 
@RedEyeTroyFrogs: If you do not already have them, to complete your blue frogs collection, you need of two nice pairs of auratus blue and pumilio Cauchero.


----------



## TsReptiles

thats an amazing collection hope to build up to that.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Substrate is in, moss is in, leaf litter is down....a few plants here and there.... still much more to do...


----------



## empire3569

This looks awesome! I love the diversity of broms you have in there. Really makes it look natural


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

thanks, still needs some work though


----------



## ChrisAZ

Very nice! Great drift wood, I have trouble finding nice pieces like that locally. How are you lighting this one and what types of moss are you using?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thanks, yeah drift wood can be pretty expensive, but eBay has some nice pieces... It's lit by 48" quad t5 HO and also a 48"'current LED+ for
Some cool effects. Moss is low growing tropical moss and also some Liverwort


----------



## Giga

whats the top left brom?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

top left? or top right?....theres multiple of the top left...its Vriesea Erythrodactylon.....the large one on the top right is Vriesea Hieroglyphica


----------



## fieldnstream

Lookin good bubba! Gorgeous bastis, making me want to get some


----------



## ChrisAZ

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> Thanks, yeah drift wood can be pretty expensive, but eBay has some nice pieces... It's lit by 48" quad t5 HO and also a 48"'current LED+ for
> Some cool effects. Moss is low growing tropical moss and also some Liverwort


Is that the same moss and liverwort used in your other tanks and are you willing to share your sources?


----------



## IPx

wow, you have amazing looking vivs and equally (if not more impressive) frogs. no wonder why your frogs are breeding like crazy


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Planting is done for the moment, I'm Sure ill add/remove things here and there as It grows/dies....but here it is for Now


----------



## rigel10

It is simply gorgeous! Nothing to add, in my opinion, frogs apart!


----------



## hydrophyte

Your setups are awesome! I love that cave/undercut bank in the 180.

You have a good eye.

Nice frogs, too.


----------



## FroggyKnight

rigel10 said:


> It is simply gorgeous! Nothing to add, in my opinion, frogs apart!


I think it should be added to my house

Seriously awesome tank dude. Very nice job!

John


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Some photos from my collection..


----------



## dmartin72

Point and shoots are getting better and better...nice shots!


----------



## Psybahchick

If I only had half the talent you have with photography and half the talent you have for creating gorgeous tanks I'd be a lucky girl. Your tanks have been such an inspiration. You really took those photos with an iphone???... I need to stop spending money on plants and construction materials for a while and focus on saving to upgrade from my crappy 4s. It's too bad you live on the other side of Ohio. I would love to visit and learn from a master builder/designer/frogger.


----------



## dendrorani

Amazing Troy,

Stunning collection and tanks. 

Keep em coming!

Is your leaf litter almond leaves? Do you buy them off of eBay?

Rani


----------



## BaysExotics

awsome!! what are you using as a camera?
love watching your you tube videos as well! your green sips and basti's are my favourite! 
hoping to eventually have a setup like yours 
keep the photos coming!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Psybahchick said:


> If I only had half the talent you have with photography and half the talent you have for creating gorgeous tanks I'd be a lucky girl. Your tanks have been such an inspiration. You really took those photos with an iphone???... I need to stop spending money on plants and construction materials for a while and focus on saving to upgrade from my crappy 4s. It's too bad you live on the other side of Ohio. I would love to visit and learn from a master builder/designer/frogger.


well if you're ever up this way contact me and stop by!....the most recent photos i posted weren't with an iPhone..


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

dendrorani said:


> Amazing Troy,
> 
> Stunning collection and tanks.
> 
> Keep em coming!
> 
> Is your leaf litter almond leaves? Do you buy them off of eBay?
> 
> Rani


thanks! I use live oak leaf litter, and I order from Glassboxtropicals


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

BaysExotics said:


> awsome!! what are you using as a camera?
> love watching your you tube videos as well! your green sips and basti's are my favourite!
> hoping to eventually have a setup like yours
> keep the photos coming!


the most resent photos were shot with Canon S5IS point n shoot in super macro setting


----------



## dendrorani

Thanks Troy I just ordered the leaf litter from them. They seem to have a nice price and quality...

Can't wait to receive it...i am low on Leaf litter... hehe

Rani


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

If you don't already, I recommend filling the bag with water to wet the leaves, then dump the water out, then microwave the bag and leaves for 3 minutes


----------



## dendrorani

Would it be to remove any pesticides or harmful chemicals ?

Or would it be for any other reason?

Rani


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Just to remove any nastys that could possibly be there, slug eggs snail eggs, roach eggs etc


----------



## easternversant

dendrorani said:


> Would it be to remove any pesticides or harmful chemicals ?
> 
> Or would it be for any other reason?
> 
> Rani


Some pesticides may actually be made more harmful by heating and denaturing...

Great thread Troy!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Current State Of the 180 Gallon Vivarium... and some random shots


----------



## VPardoel

Awesome shots Troy !

What camera/lens/lighting do you use for your shots?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Thanks! It's an 08 Canon S5 iS point shoot these photos were shot using the super macro setting which allows you to get 0mm from the subject


----------



## frogpecker

Awesome pics. It's amazing what these point and shoot cameras can do now. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Yeah.... and this camera is 7 years old


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Updated room pictures, and some other random stuff...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog




----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog




----------



## rigel10

Frogroom of my dreams, beautiful, practical, clean. And what about the frogs? Gorgeous! Congrats


----------

